
Ask HN: Is anyone familiar with the Asimov estate? - mojoe
I run a small press focused on science fiction, and I&#x27;d like to start publishing some popular science texts as well. I really loved reading &quot;The World of Carbon&quot; by Isaac Asimov when I was younger -- it&#x27;s a fantastic book on organic chemistry. It&#x27;s been out of print for many decades, but it will be a while until it&#x27;s in the public domain (published around 1960). I&#x27;d like to reprint the book with annotations, but the firm managing the literary portion of the Asimov estate (William Morris Endeavor) won&#x27;t even acknowledge my queries about publishing rights. Does anyone here have any advice for me? If you don&#x27;t have advice but are interested in this project I&#x27;d appreciate it if you could increase visibility of this post. Thanks!
======
sfifs
Looks like the original publisher (a company called Abelard Schuman Inc) is
owned by Harper Collins. Maybe you could consider reaching out out to them?

[https://norman.hrc.utexas.edu/Watch/fob_search_results_next....](https://norman.hrc.utexas.edu/Watch/fob_search_results_next.cfm?FOBFirmName=A&FOBNote=&locSTARTROW=11)

~~~
mojoe
Thank you! I've been trying to find an appropriate person to contact over at
Harper Collins, but don't have any contacts over there. I'll definitely try
and go through their front office reception if I can't find a more direct
contact, but they're a pretty massive organization.

~~~
mindcrime
For all the criticism LinkedIn receives here, this is the kind of situation
where it shines. If you have a well-developed LI network, there's a good
chance you can search up somebody at Harper-Collins there, find that they're a
2nd or 3rd degree connection, and get at least a weak sort of "warm intro".
Best case, you might get a very powerful warm intro from somebody they know
well.

Here's another thing you can do... search LinkedIn for people who _previously_
worked at Harper Collins, and cold email a few of them and say "Hey, I see you
used to work at HC, I'm trying to work on a deal with them, could I pick your
brain for a few minutes". Quite a few people will likely happily agree to a
brief phone call / video chat, to help you out. Talk to a couple of such
people and there's a good chance one of them will be able to point you in the
right direction, and maybe even give you a warm introduction to the person you
need to talk to.

~~~
mojoe
Thanks, I hadn't considered chatting with a former HarperCollins employee,
that's a good idea. I'm looking through my 2nd connections on LinkedIn now.

------
matt_the_bass
FWIW, I’ve been an avid reader of the short stories Joe has curated with his
press. I think he’s got a high quality product and offers all of them for free
(or pay). I look forward to other ages he may branch out to.

He also ran a successful kickstarter this year to deliver a hard bound
anthology of the presidiums digital only works. I bought one because I’ve been
freeloading by reading the free versions on his website. I suspect many of the
other Kickstarter backers were in a similar situation. Thanks Joe!

~~~
mojoe
I really appreciate your kind words, and thank you for backing the hardcover
anthology! Getting the stories out there is a lot of work, and comments like
yours provide significant motivation.

------
RobTitan
You can enquire with the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America. They
keep a list of estate contacts for deceased members. Email: estates@sfwa.org

~~~
mojoe
Thanks, I got a contact from them a while back. I know who administers the
rights over at William Morris Endeavor, they just won't respond to me, so I'm
trying other avenues to get their attention.

------
fractallyte
He had a beloved daughter, Robyn Asimov. Here's an article written by her back
in 2004 regarding "I, Robot":
[https://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/ASIMOV-
LEGACY-I...](https://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/ASIMOV-LEGACY-IS-
SAFE-2739073.php)

------
caseyf7
Good luck. I would love to buy it if you get the rights. I really enjoyed
Asimov on Numbers.

~~~
mojoe
Thanks! I haven't yet read "Asimov on Numbers", but I just bought a used copy,
I appreciate the recommendation. And I don't have an email list yet
specifically for this project, but if I get this book off the ground I'll
definitely be sending an email to the list that you can join on the bottom of
this page:
[http://compellingsciencefiction.com/](http://compellingsciencefiction.com/).
In any case, I'll post again on HN if anything comes of this.

------
billrobertson42
Have you tried seeing if you're connected to anyone there through LinkedIn?

~~~
mojoe
I did a brief LinkedIn search, but I think that's the most promising avenue at
this point, and I'm digging deeper.

~~~
memset
Related: I can tell you that the publishing industry is very active on
Twitter. Search for the usual hashtags and you'll find editors who may be able
to help field questions!

